# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  PLC Mitsunishi mới Full box

## Selecao

Em có con PLC FX3U-48MT/DS mới full box, đưa lên đây làm trò chơi cho anh em.
em ra giá khởi điểm em nó là 3,8tr
Bước tối thiểu là 50k
Thời gian từ giờ đến 12h trưa ngày 30/8
em sẽ gửi là quà mừng Quốc khánh cho bác nào ra giá tốt nhất ạ.
các bác ủng hộ em nhiệt tình nhé
Đính kèm 62633

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn mấy ngày nữa vậy. Có ae nào tham gia hôn

----------


## Selecao

> Còn mấy ngày nữa vậy. Có ae nào tham gia hôn


còn 1 ngày thôi ạ

----------


## hoangmanh

Sắp hết giờ rồi bác nào tham gia ko ? Bác chủ để giá khởi điểm cao quá

----------


## Tuanlm

Thực ra, mua để dùng thì hàng fullbox hay nobox cũng giá trị như nhau. Nên nếu lựa chọn thì loại nobox có ưu thế về giá lớn hơn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thực ra, mua để dùng thì hàng fullbox hay nobox cũng giá trị như nhau. Nên nếu lựa chọn thì loại nobox có ưu thế về giá lớn hơn.


Mua để bán thì hợp lý hơn. He he!
Mà bán buôn thì cần là xúc...hi hi

----------

